# Joke forum becoming a bloody joke



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Am I the only one getting fed up of seeing all the jokes being regurgitated by new forum members posing " :lol: " trying to get their post count up to get to the for access the "for sale" forum

Time for the joke forum to become read only to new members, otherwise sooner rather than later this method of getting to the for sale areas is going to allow another fraudster access to our hard earned spondulux.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I blame Jess (lollipop) !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> I blame Jess (lollipop) !


What?! I don't even go in that room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame Jess (lollipop) !
> ...


Yeah, you never say anything funny


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

For what it's worth I blame Jessica


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If I see it I remove their access, even if magic number is reached. Just delays access even longer.
Have done it previously & did it yesterday.
Hoggy.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If I see it I remove their access, even if magic number is reached. Just delays access even longer.
> Have done it previously & did it yesterday.
> Hoggy.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

This is sooooooo not my fault......

J
Xx


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> This is sooooooo not my fault......
> 
> J
> Xx


You're quite right Jess, I blame Volcom. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > This is sooooooo not my fault......
> ...


Yea exactly this is all his fault!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I blame Lollypop too! 

_If in doubt, blame Jess. You'll usually be right! _ :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> I blame Lollypop too!
> 
> _If in doubt, blame Jess. You'll usually be right! _ :wink:


hey!!!! you and me are seriously gona fall out!

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > This is sooooooo not my fault......
> ...


Pml


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> Am I the only one getting fed up of seeing all the jokes being regurgitated by new forum members posing " :lol: " trying to get their post count up to get to the for access the "for sale" forum
> 
> Time for the joke forum to become read only to new members, otherwise sooner rather than later this method of getting to the for sale areas is going to allow another fraudster access to our hard earned spondulux.


Got to say, that's a good point


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe make every post in the joke forum a poll? The unfunny people get banned?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I like Pugs idea... although it would then essentially be a contest to see who came up with the funniest joke...  
Also I blame Volcom...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

always volcom's fault

J
xx


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

We will just blame him for everything and all will be well


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I've never used the joke forum to circumvent the post count and now I feel like I missed a trick.
I do, however, know at least two rather good jokes about a man in a bar with a giraffe and a toothbrush salesman.
Can I blame Volcom?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes yes you can lol

J
Xx


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If I see it I remove their access, even if magic number is reached. Just delays access even longer.
> Have done it previously & did it yesterday.
> Hoggy.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Excellent Hoggy


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> Maybe make every post in the joke forum a poll? The unfunny people get banned?


"Your a comedian yes? "
"yes?"
" Say something funny NOW" .....awkward


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> For what it's worth I blame Jessica


Sod it, I feel left out  
I blame her too!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > This is sooooooo not my fault......
> ...


Lol, yeah it's Volcom's fault (again)


----------

